# Cadbury Gorilla A Cool Video



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

SOUND ON?
[video width=400 height=350:a7c0cf4cea]http://www.aglassandahalffullproductions.com/videos/101800_gorilla_450.asx[/video:a7c0cf4cea]


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I love this advert, though I don't see the link to chocolate :? or am I missing something :?: :wink: 

Anne


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes I think you are missing something :lol: ...... answer this:- who's advert is it? :wink:

Get it .........

Clever advertising ...it depends on you linking a product to a pleasing experience or moment.... the video is great so Cadbury's chocolate is too :lol:

try THIS ONE <<<............. is it just another a beer advert? :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Mind you they do say that THIS <<< is the funniest commercial ever made....

Don't go there .......... it is rude :lol:

Mike.

P.S I bet you look :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

spykal said:


> SOUND ON?


Thanks for posting this, Mike, especially as the video was able to get through the council firewall at work  As opposed to all those great YouTube videos, that get blocked immediately :evil: :evil:

I love this ad. I love the bit about half way through when he stretches his neck muscles. Very clever.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Mike 

Sorry Gerald this is one is linked to you-tube you'll have to wait until your home to view it.

One of my favourites 

Good dog/Bad dog

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd love to be able to listen to the YouTube ones but I never get any sound. The gorilla one has but not the others on YouTube.

Johnny F


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I fell about with this one . . .


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Just got sent this link from my friend advertisement for wilkinson sword cool 8) 8) 
http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/

Anne


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well she can't play as well as the gorilla but... =P~ =P~ =P~






By the way it's something to do with drums, I see no drums 

MHS...Rob


----------

